# Old fuel filter and new



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I haven't seen pics posted on here so here it is. 38500 on it I hit 0% late in the week so I am maybe 2 days at 0%
View attachment 162834


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

That bares a similar appearance to mine. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...-diesel-fuel-filter-reduce-reuse-recycle.html


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The dealer wants $100 for that?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Easy enoguh of a removal and replace? MAKES ME WANT TO REPLACE MINE EVERY 15K TO JUST NOT LET IT GET THAT BAD LOL. ONLINE COST 80$


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I paid 64.00 for the filter. It's quicker and easier then changing your oil filter. 7 10 mm plastic screw . A 18mm to drain the filter and a 36mm to remove and instal . Easy I tell ya


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

It's not "bad" just discolored


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I try to only fuel up at my station because its brand new and fuel gets sold fast so always a fresh product. but Florida has some stale gas so I would think to change the filter sooner rather then later


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> I paid 64.00 for the filter. It's quicker and easier then changing your oil filter. 7 10 mm plastic screw . A 18mm to drain the filter and a 36mm to remove and instal . Easy I tell ya


One thing I'm thinking is that I might want to have a bag of those plastic nuts on hand in my garage. (I imagine they're cheap.) Since I've had my aero panel on and off the vehicle several times now, I'm noticing that a couple of the nuts are starting to spin rather than tighten down firmly, and they're really easy to cross-thread. It's a pretty smart design choice in the end. If the aero pane attached with screws, then it would more difficult to correct when the holes in the frame started to strip out. Instead, this method sacrifices the easily-replaceable nuts in order to save the studs. The only give-back is that it appears you're likely to go through a few of the nuts after the panel is pulled 5-10 times, but it's a whole lot easier than the alternative.


----------



## Mannyaplus11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I was thinking about just trimming a hole in that panel where the fuel filter sits, so I don't have do undo those 8-10 nuts every time. Just reach into the hole and remove and replace the filter. I would make draining water easier each time as well. Thoughts????


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

My thought is that if it was a good idea GM would have already thought of it and made the change for 2015.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I like it closed up keeps road grime out of the area and salt


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Has anyone noticed how much water is in the filter? I had mine drained at 7k, there was almost nothing.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> Has anyone noticed how much water is in the filter? I had mine drained at 7k, there was almost nothing.


I drained mine in order to change it at 34,000. It had never been drained, and if there was any water it was so little that I didn't even notice it before the fuel started coming.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You tell me...

Pictures here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...131586-drained-water-changed-fuel-filter.html


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> I like it closed up keeps road grime out of the area and salt


I have found it's just the opposite. It traps salt up under there. It was pretty alarming just how much.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Hmm. I might have to pull mine off. Wonder if they undercoat ed under there


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

At 37000 I noticed almost no water and after being used in one season of winter there was no salt there either


----------



## winterset (Jan 21, 2015)

I changed my filter today. One 10mm nut was missing for the cover. Yes, sand and debree sits on top of the çover. I did notice one rear frame vent (circles in the frame) had some corrosion around it. The car is a northeast 30k vehicle. I cleaned it, and sprayed rust neutrilizer, then cleaned and sprayed a few other spots that could be trouble with a good rust preventing paint. Then i sanded and sprayed my exhaust with 1500 degree paint.


----------



## winterset (Jan 21, 2015)

When draining the diesel water filter, use a clean dry clear water bottle nderneath to capture the draining fluid. Then let it sit still. After a ew hours, you should see 2 separate liquids in there. One would be diesel on the bottom, and the water floating on top.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

winterset said:


> When draining the diesel water filter, use a clean dry clear water bottle nderneath to capture the draining fluid. Then let it sit still. After a ew hours, you should see 2 separate liquids in there. One would be diesel on the bottom, and the water floating on top.


Oil should float on water.


----------

